# Pay pal temporary hold?



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, paid an account twice which turned out to be the wrong addy lol my bad I canceled both payments but they on temp hold?

Is this for the money to leave my account ( pending funds so they don't give me free cash?)

Once they realise that it's refunded to me?

Cheers


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

You my friend have just answered your own question

exactly as you say,it could take up to two week's for them to transfer it back to your account,but you will get it:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one 

Cheers mate


----------

